# Arizona group Buy ---Please read



## wolftat (Feb 16, 2009)

After looking over my work schedule and then reading the terms of running a group buy, listed on the AS website under "shipping terms and information" I have decided that I can not put in the time required to run this buy properly. I also am not comfortable taking on the financial responsibility that would be involved in this right now. If anyone is interested in taking this buy over, please contact me and I will fill you in on the particulars.  
  I apologize to anyone that is upset about this, but after speaking with Bill (who was very nice about everything) I have chosen to not do this buy.


----------



## Lulanrt (Feb 16, 2009)

I understand it is a lot of work.
Travis


----------



## louisbry (Feb 16, 2009)

Although I am disappointed, I can fully understand you not wanting to do the group buy after reading the AS position on group buys. Bill does not seem to want to accept any responsibility for defects or missing parts. I can not imagine inspecting all the kits in a huge group buy for functionality and/or missing parts within 5 days.


----------



## jheater (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for considering the group buy Woftat.  I went back and read the information indicated on Bill's sight.  He makes it difficult to conduct a group buy, i'm sorry i brought up the subject.  Is there another source that i don't know about for El Grande's?  I have only purchased kits from CUSA and AS.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 16, 2009)

There are lots of options for El Grandes: 
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=4777
http://www.penblanks.ca/index.php?target=products&product_id=46
http://bereahardwoods.com/optimizer/category/pk-el-grande.html
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=53439&cat=1,250,43243,53758
http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_30


----------



## chriselle (Feb 16, 2009)

Totally understandable.  
Dang, all I want are a couple closed end mandrels but this no international shipping policy is really making that difficult.  Are there any kind souls out there who can help me out?  I'll pay you for your efforts.

  Cheers,

    Chris


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got an option for you too, Chris! 

http://penblanks.ca/index.php?target=categories&category_id=35

Anyone else? :biggrin:


----------



## arioux (Feb 16, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> I've got an option for you too, Chris!
> 
> http://penblanks.ca/index.php?target=categories&category_id=35
> 
> Anyone else? :biggrin:



Plus William can get you anything AS sell, including the baron kits.


----------



## chriselle (Feb 17, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> I've got an option for you too, Chris!
> 
> http://penblanks.ca/index.php?target=categories&category_id=35
> 
> Anyone else? :biggrin:



Thanks man.  I've ordered from Bill a few times and I didn't notice those on his site before.  He has great service but his shipping kills me.

Thanks again,

   Chris


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 17, 2009)

Canada post isn't cheap, that's for sure!  I would think that something small like a closed end mandrel could fit in an envelope though, don't you think? 

If Bill and Lilian can't do that for you, you could always have it sent here, and I could mail it to you - just an option if you can't find it elsewhere, or if WWoodwrite can't ship it via envelope to you..


----------



## chriselle (Feb 17, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Canada post isn't cheap, that's for sure!  I would think that something small like a closed end mandrel could fit in an envelope though, don't you think?
> 
> If Bill and Lilian can't do that for you, you could always have it sent here, and I could mail it to you - just an option if you can't find it elsewhere, or if WWoodwrite can't ship it via envelope to you..



I'll send him an email about it.  My parents live in Victoria and we tried the send it to Victoria and then surface to Japan.  I can't quite remember but I think I ended up not saving much in the long run.  Thank you for the offer.

Cheers,

     Chris


----------



## louisbry (Feb 17, 2009)

chriselle said:


> Totally understandable.
> Dang, all I want are a couple closed end mandrels but this no international shipping policy is really making that difficult. Are there any kind souls out there who can help me out? I'll pay you for your efforts.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


 

Hi Chris,
I sent you some spalted hackberry blanks and I think the postage for a internationsl flat rate envelope was approx. $14 (don't remember exact amt.)  If you can handle postage cost to me plus flat rate to you I could help you out.  You do the math and let me know.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 17, 2009)

louisbry said:


> Hi Chris,
> I sent you some spalted hackberry blanks and I think the postage for a internationsl flat rate envelope was approx. $14 (don't remember exact amt.)  If you can handle postage cost to me plus flat rate to you I could help you out.  You do the math and let me know.



What Louis said. I've made this an open offer to anyone that wants stuff from BB but is outside of the states. So far, I think only one person has taken me up on the offer.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the offer, Mike - we foreigners certainly appreciate it!  

The reason I haven't had to take you up on it is that I find it easier to buy my kits elsewhere than have to deal with the extra hassle and expense of two shipments - especially when our dollar is low again...William Woodwrite carries a lot of the same things as AS, so it's just easier to go through them for a lot of us! 

But we appreciate the offer!  

Andrew


----------



## arioux (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,

Just a little math to explain why most of us don't tke on your offer even is we really appreciate it..

Baron chrome rollerball unit price WW = $10.95 cdn
Baron chrome rollerball unit price BB = $8.99 us or $10.51 cdn. (today's rate)
And he has the same volume discount structure.

I think Willian is doing a good job maintaining his price competitive even with a weaker CDN$ so he don't loose all his business to US dealer. 

But again like many others, i really do appreciate that some IAP folks take the time to offer us this kind of service.  It can comes handy at times.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh, even I peruse William's Site every now and again. I love seeing exactly the blanks that I'll be getting. My offer is more for the items that Bill stocks that William doesn't. 

I recall one of the big items the person wanted was some of the Diamondback blanks (before Dawn started offering hers) and a closed end mandrel iirc.


----------



## wolftat (Feb 17, 2009)

jheater said:


> Thanks for considering the group buy Woftat. I went back and read the information indicated on Bill's sight. He makes it difficult to conduct a group buy, i'm sorry i brought up the subject. Is there another source that i don't know about for El Grande's? I have only purchased kits from CUSA and AS.


 Please understand that Bill did not do anything wrong, he has his policy for his protection. He was a perfect gentleman (no offense meant) and I will still be ordering from him when I need something that he carries. There is no reason to not order from him.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 17, 2009)

Is there any other big company we can do the group buy thing with???


----------



## Monty (Feb 17, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> Is there any other big company we can do the group buy thing with???


Any one that wants to head one up can do one from AS or anywhere they like.


----------



## outfitter (Feb 17, 2009)

CSUSA does have flat rate shipping of $5. That makes it a little easier to break up the cost. I'd be in for about 10 kits.


----------



## jheater (Feb 17, 2009)

I have not the experience here at IAP to run a group buy, but would it be possible to run several group buys by pen make in order to get the desired group discounts?


----------



## chriselle (Feb 17, 2009)

I just want to say thank you to everyone who has offered to help me out.  It's a testament to the good people that make this site the great place that it is.  I will be taking someone up on your offer but the response kind of caught me off guard and I have to figure out exactly what it is I need..lol.  

Hey, Louis.  Yes, I remember.  I still have one or two of those hackberry blanks left. They are a good seller.:wink:  The flat rate envelopes are a really great value.  I wish Canada Post had that option as well.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 17, 2009)

If you're shipping a lot, it might make sense to have it sent to the states, and then use the international flat rate? 

Andrew


----------



## chriselle (Feb 17, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> If you're shipping a lot, it might make sense to have it sent to the states, and then use the international flat rate?
> 
> Andrew



Hmmm....Most of the stuff I need comes from the US.  Saving a buck is cool but I think we'd be down to nickle and dimeing....hmmm.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 17, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> Is there any other big company we can do the group buy thing with???




John,

Ernie of Beartoothwoods is agreable to Group Buys.


----------



## wolftat (Feb 18, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> John,
> 
> Ernie of Beartoothwoods is agreable to Group Buys.


 Extremely agreeable, I spoke with him about it and he is all for it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 18, 2009)

Well I can not run it. I have no idea how to. I do know I need to buy some kits soon. Hope my kits from the last group by get here soon.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 25, 2009)

Calling Mike and Linda it's time for another group buy, and you folks are the best.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Mar 4, 2009)

What AS does with the disclaimer and waiver is to spell out what is already implicitly true in any group buy.  Don't you think?  That is, the person placing the group buy is taking the financial responsibility.  That is true of all group buys I am aware of from day one.  That disclaimer really doesn't change anything significant.  You can get around the five-day time limit by not disclosing it as a group buy.  Just treat it as a "your own buy" instead of a group buy.

Steve




wolftat said:


> After looking over my work schedule and then reading the terms of running a group buy, listed on the AS website under "shipping terms and information" I have decided that I can not put in the time required to run this buy properly. I also am not comfortable taking on the financial responsibility that would be involved in this right now.


----------



## wolftat (Mar 4, 2009)

Borg_B_Borg said:


> That disclaimer really doesn't change anything significant. You can get around the five-day time limit by not disclosing it as a group buy. Just treat it as a "your own buy" instead of a group buy.
> 
> Steve


That would be dishonest and would be very disrespectful to Bill. I'm not going to do that to anyone much less a fellow Marine. Please feel free to do as you wish, but I don't think it would work out too well for you. For some reason, I think it would or at the least should violate some rule reguarding group buys on the IAP forum.


----------



## Monty (Mar 4, 2009)

Borg_B_Borg said:


> What AS does with the disclaimer and waiver is to spell out what is already implicitly true in any group buy.  Don't you think?  That is, the person placing the group buy is taking the financial responsibility.  That is true of all group buys I am aware of from day one.  That disclaimer really doesn't change anything significant.  You can get around the five-day time limit by not disclosing it as a group buy.  Just treat it as a "your own buy" instead of a group buy.
> 
> Steve



Actually the 5 day limit also applies to individual orders as well, read the terms of service.
With that said, I'm closing this thread as it appears there will be no AS group Buy.


----------

